# Favorite Portrayals of The Devil in Movies!



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Here's a thread for Lilith. She likes that sort of thing, so Lil, this one's for you! 

I like exactly five. One however, is a television portrayal, but I'm adding it all the same:

1. Tim Curry-*Legend.* Yes, he's known as The Lord of Darkness in this movie, but the horns, hooves, evil features all tell the tale. This is the Big D in all his "Legend-ary" infernal glory. If it walks like a goat...so on and forth.

2. Robert DeNiro-*Angel Heart.* DeNiro played the part subtly. He ****ed with Mickey Rourkes character Harry Angel throughout the film, and then when the time was right, he lowered the boom after Angel found out a terrible truth about the man inside him. *Angel Heart* is one of those no less than a 4 out of five star Horror films you hear about but never really see. If you haven't seen this movie I recommend you do so, post haste.

3. Viggo Mortenssen-*The Prophecy.* Long before he became Aragorn in the excellent Peter Jackson saga, *Lord of the Rings,* he was Lucifer in arguably one of the most underrated Horror Movies ever. He played opposite Christopher Walken's menacing Angel of Death, Gabriel. Mortenssen was only in the last twenty minutes or so of the film, but stole the movie with his role. That's saying something as he was a virtual unknown at the time, to out Evil one of the premiere Princes of Evil the movie industry has ever known.

4. Al Pacino-*The Devil's Advocate.* John Milton, Wall Street mogul, and once would-be conqueror of the loftiest of heights of Heaven. I know it's hard to get past the typecast non-acting of Keanu Reeves, but forget all that and watch a story of how a man can gain the world but lose his soul. Pacino prances through this movie with a malicious glee unseen since his portral of Tony Montana in *Scarface.* Worth seeing many times and...Aw **** it! Just go out and buy the damn thing! It's worth every penny.

5. Ned Flanders (Harry Shearer) *The Simpsons Treehouse of Terror IV:The Devil and Homer Simpson.* I think that's the correct episode and title. Homer sells his soul for a doughnut. Homer: Flanders...you're the Devil? The Devil/Flanders: It's always the ones you least suspect! Good stuff! 

Any of you have any personal faves?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

My absolute favorite, personality-wise, is Pacino from Devil's Advocate. For looks alone, Curry from Legend gets the vote.


----------



## Joyfuldead (Jun 27, 2004)

Don't forget about: Harvey Keitel in Little Nikky, that was very very funny.

But ole Viggo in the Prophecy... scared the **** out of me

But the scarriest satan was the chick in The Passion of the Christ.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

The devil....  I love Lucifer. I prefer calling him that because it is who he is regardless of his name being changed. I liked Tim Curry and Viggo Mortenson. I also like the Lucifer depicted in the anime Angel Sanctuary. That is a messed up anime. Just imagine God is dead and that the savours are a group of demons and a fallen angel who once was a girl know reincarnated as a boy who is in love with his biological sister who has the same feelings for him and he is going to find her in Hades cause an angel named Rosiel killed her trying to reach his sister who he is in love with through the boy who is the reincarnation of his sisters. Sounds interesting. Lucifer also plays apart in the manga version.

Check my avatar... That is an avatar from Angel Sanctuary.


----------



## feral cat (Jul 27, 2004)

Deniro in Angell Heart is the best for me ...


----------



## VtheVamp (Apr 27, 2004)

Sinister said:


> 1. Tim Curry-*Legend.* Yes, he's known as The Lord of Darkness in this movie, but the horns, hooves, evil features all tell the tale. This is the Big D in all his "Legend-ary" infernal glory. If it walks like a goat...so on and forth.
> 
> 2. Robert DeNiro-*Angel Heart.* DeNiro played the part subtly. He ****ed with Mickey Rourkes character Harry Angel throughout the film, and then when the time was right, he lowered the boom after Angel found out a terrible truth about the man inside him. *Angel Heart* is one of those no less than a 4 out of five star Horror films you hear about but never really see. If you haven't seen this movie I recommend you do so, post haste.
> 
> 4. Al Pacino-*The Devil's Advocate.* John Milton, Wall Street mogul, and once would-be conqueror of the loftiest of heights of Heaven. I know it's hard to get past the typecast non-acting of Keanu Reeves, but forget all that and watch a story of how a man can gain the world but lose his soul. Pacino prances through this movie with a malicious glee unseen since his portral of Tony Montana in *Scarface.* Worth seeing many times and...Aw **** it! Just go out and buy the damn thing! It's worth every penny.


And Harvey Keitel in Lil Nikki he was tooooo funny.


----------



## fi wilson (Aug 26, 2004)

The rearing goat in The Day of the Beast. Wow there must be so many but can't think of anymore right now.


----------



## Witterally (Apr 15, 2007)

I wish Day of the Beast would get released on DVD in region 1 already. I don't think it has. I'd love to see it. Heard so much darn hype already!

But other than the obvious Ned Flanders in The Simpsons (I know it's not a movie but it deserves to be mentioned, his Devil is the most entertaining), the most disturbing portrayal of the Devil for me was in Rosemary's Baby.


----------

